
Robot Makes Coffee at New Cafe in Japan - AReallyGoodName
https://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/robots/a16025317/robot-makes-coffee-at-new-cafe-in-japan/
======
SQL2219
Is that an American robot in Japan?

[http://www.rethinkrobotics.com/sawyer/](http://www.rethinkrobotics.com/sawyer/)

